# First RN submarine with W.T.



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.godfreydykes.info/The first British submarine fitted with Wireless Telegraphy.htm

For anyone interested.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sparkie2182,

Not really the submarine bit (although I know one German company still very, very proud of their diesel electric technology and its continued support!!) but the introduction to the museum is much appreciated.

David V


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Very welcome, David.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> http://www.godfreydykes.info/The first British submarine fitted with Wireless Telegraphy.htm
> 
> For anyone interested.


I dont suppose that the frequency being used was contaminated by a.m. broadcast signals in those days. 1.6 Mhz would these days be just at the very limits of a.m. domestic broadcasts. No need for narrow filters then as the 'signal' must have been spread across the receiver.  Presumably they had tapped tuning coils and a detector of some type - too early for thermionics ??

LouisB


----------

